# Do you support same-sex marriage??



## agent A (Dec 8, 2012)

So the surpreme court is soon going to make a decision as to whether or not same-sex couples should get married

I was wondering what other members think

My opinion is this, considering i have several gay friends at school

There is no real difference between a gay and a straight person, just what gender they are attracted to

They have the same feelings and lives as everyone else, they are just as much law abiding citizens of our country as everyone else, and they should be given the same rights and protections as everyone else

Its their lives, they should be allowed to marry their partners if they chose

And for the religious members, as the mother monster would say, god makes no mistakes

How does everyone else stand on this? At least vote please


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 8, 2012)

Can't vote, I support civil gay marriage. I don't support religious gay marriage.

So I can't vote just yes or no...lol


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 8, 2012)

I support my gay brothers and sisters. In my opinion this is no different then telling African Americans they couldn't vote.

It's horribly wrong.

Love is always right!


----------



## agent A (Dec 8, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I support my gay brothers and sisters. In my opinion this is no different then telling African Americans they couldn't vote.It's horribly wrong.
> 
> Love is always right!


Yes!!! And i believe that if someone is gay, they were born gay

But people cant tell if a baby is gay or not

Is someone really gonna reject their baby just because they grow up to identify themselves as gay? I surely would not

And a baby is born free of any hatred or homophobia, a baby doesnt know or care who is giving it love and care

So why do some people grow up hateful? Its society, and america was originally made by people looking to live independent lives but then they created one of the last countries to end slavery and still has a long way to go before its completely fulfilling of its original ideals

And mel, civil or religious its still marriage so i think u can still vote


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Dec 8, 2012)

Marriage is a government institution, not a religious one, same sex marriage should be allowed.


----------



## agent A (Dec 8, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> Marriage is a government institution, not a religious one, same sex marriage should be allowed.


Dont newly wedded hetero couples still have to go to court to finalize their marriage even if they wed in the church??


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 8, 2012)

If you believe in freedom it means freedom for everyone, whether or not you agree with what that person uses their freedom for.


----------



## Sticky (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes I do. My dad is a minister and I hope he gets to do one some day.


----------



## Plex (Dec 8, 2012)

I believe that yes, gays should be allowed to marry who they choose. To me it's no different than straight couples getting married..


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Dec 8, 2012)

agent A said:


> Dont newly wedded hetero couples still have to go to court to finalize their marriage even if they wed in the church??


Yes, that's why I said that marriage is a government institution, not a religious one.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 8, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> Marriage is a government institution, not a religious one, same sex marriage should be allowed.


Ok, so I agree with that. And if it's only about civil marriage, I've finally voted yes


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 8, 2012)

I think that it can help alot of people to be honest.

Perhaps when people feel like they are accepted, they can actually live their lives without fear of what others will think.

It may also keep false heterosexual marriages from happening. Many gay people will not feel the need to be in the closet, destroying their own lives and the lives of the spouses that they feel pressured to marry.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't think that the government should be involved with marriage at all.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 8, 2012)

I have two PAIRS of same same-sex couples within my family, and I support their marriages by every way possible.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 8, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I support my gay brothers and sisters. In my opinion this is no different then telling African Americans they couldn't vote.
> 
> It's horribly wrong.
> 
> Love is always right!





Paradoxica said:


> If you believe in freedom it means freedom for everyone, whether or not you agree with what that person uses their freedom for.


Very well said, nothing much I could add to those veiws...


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 8, 2012)

Something like PACS doesn't exist in US ?


----------



## agent A (Dec 9, 2012)

Well ct, ny, ma, and soon me and md allow same sex marriage

I think there is more of a tolerance for same sex couples in new england than in some other states, or at least that what ive heard


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2012)

agent A said:


> Dont newly wedded hetero couples still have to go to court to finalize their marriage even if they wed in the church??


Who says they wed in a church? I was married by the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster.

You wonder about some strange things at your age Alex. I don't care what two consenting adults do as long as they don't bother me while doing it.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I got my license to carry and my marriage license the same day at city hall here.

Kentucky wedding.


----------



## ismart (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a few friends that are gay. I'm all for same sex marriage. What ever makes you happy. Now screwing goats. That's just not cool! :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 9, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I got my license to carry and my marriage license the same day at city hall here.
> 
> Kentucky wedding.


Sounds so romantic :tt1: 

But hey I'm not much better, I got my marriage license and went diving with sharks and barracuda the same day while my wife floated by the boat in total fear!


----------



## Bug Trader (Dec 22, 2012)

I say let them get married, give them the same rights as me and let them risk half their stuff and their own sanity and when they rush in and make a bad choice they can pay out Alimony and even Child support on kids that arent theirs since they were the legal guardians it will be a true test of the law why not increase the divorce rate a bit faster since its heading up anyways. I wager half the people ranting for it will reconsider marriage the second they have the right. We need to be fighting for more important rights in this country anyways, currently theres a war brewing over our right to arm and protect ourselves.

I myself have been happily married 11 yrs as of yesterday which is amazing Im told these days since we were married at the age of 19 and 20. I wouldnt want to keep anyone from being able to experience that.........

Michael


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 22, 2012)

Agreed. I don't ever want to be married, I don't see the point if you're not religious(the reason I think the gov should stay out) , but I don't want people to be denied the right to marry.


----------



## gripen (Dec 22, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> I say let them get married, give them the same rights as me and let them risk half their stuff and their own sanity and when they rush in and make a bad choice they can pay out Alimony and even Child support on kids that arent theirs since they were the legal guardians it will be a true test of the law why not increase the divorce rate a bit faster since its heading up anyways. I wager half the people ranting for it will reconsider marriage the second they have the right. We need to be fighting for more important rights in this country anyways, currently theres a war brewing over our right to arm and protect ourselves.
> 
> I myself have been happily married 11 yrs as of yesterday which is amazing Im told these days since we were married at the age of 19 and 20. I wouldnt want to keep anyone from being able to experience that.........
> 
> Michael


There is no more important right than equality. carrying guns does not even come close.


----------



## Bug Trader (Dec 22, 2012)

Im for equality and I made it clear this subject shouldnt even be an issue but you walk in my shoes and get stabbed in the arm pit by an intruder in your house at 2 am and then shot in the hip 2 years later by another and tell me the right to carry and protect yourself doesnt stand out. To even down play the second amendment seems unamerican to me. Give me a reason why there shouldnt be armed protection at schools whether it be by teachers who are trained or by security? I can give you atleast 30 reasons why this is on the minds of millions of citizens now.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear you've been attacked in your own home, sounds like more than once Michael? But I'm sure many teachers will be armed in the near future which will more than likely be a good thing for defenseless students, I think we all know those events and would agree, but I do wonder where it will end? Will people get in a fender bender and then get shot just out of pure anger, will a good old fist fight turn into the wild west more often than not? I'm not against anyone with half a brain carrying a gun for self defense but there are many people who don't have half a brain that may not make the right judgment call when push comes the shove.

I myself hope I never feel the need to carry a gun in public even though I live 20 miles outside Detroit(if you don't know things can get pretty sketchy around there), I do have very good self defense skills, they won't help me much against a bullet I know but if I shot and killed someone it would always be on my mind if I really needed to go that far, in todays world though my point of view may be on the way out. Maybe some kind of mental test before you can get one would help?

I'm totally on the same page with you as far as let the same sex people get all the headaches we get with marriage, they won't even know what hit'm(Haha)...

Congrats on the 11 yrs my friend!


----------



## Bug Trader (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah I get the risks but with a bad economy, cuts in police protection and other related issues we will get to a point where most people wont feel safe without some sort of personal protection. As for my own experiences I grew up in one of the worst places in the US and ended up inheriting a house so I gave staying there a go, We made it 8 yrs there before heading to TN in 2011. Carter Street in Atlanta 30314 was ranked in the top 5 most dangerous places in the US to live. With laws on how you have to store your firearms and someone breaks in between you and your kids rooms I had no choice but to take on the situation while the wife unlocked the safe to get to the guns. I know its bad up there Nick I hope you fair better than we did.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 23, 2012)

Happy to see the overwhelming majority votes Yes. I did.


----------

